# Banking 365 not working?



## Mark_jmc (12 Jun 2008)

I cannot log on to BOI banking 365-anyone else having a problem?


----------



## NicolaM (12 Jun 2008)

I can't access the web site either (saying the server is taking too long to respond..)
Nicola


----------



## Zena (12 Jun 2008)

I cannot access it either.


----------



## mathepac (12 Jun 2008)

Still not accessible.


----------



## so-crates (12 Jun 2008)

Rang 365365 and they said it has been down all day although they reckoned it came back up in the last short while I am still not seeing it.


----------



## Towger (12 Jun 2008)

Maybe there is a run on them


----------



## Plek Trum (12 Jun 2008)

Still down at 4:40pm .. *yawn*...


----------



## gnubbit (12 Jun 2008)

It's back!


----------



## efm (16 Jun 2008)

Anybody have issues logging in this morning to Banking365? - I'm getting "Customer Login error".


----------



## gnubbit (16 Jun 2008)

Hi,

I just logged in ok.


----------



## gnubbit (27 Jun 2008)

Anyone having problems today?  I can't get through by phone or online.  I fill out the first 2 fields and instead of proceeding to the the 2nd screen to enter my PIN, I get a message that my session has timed out.


----------



## jomag45 (27 Jun 2008)

Working fine for me today.


----------



## gnubbit (27 Jun 2008)

Thanks.  Finally got through on the phone and they told me the problem si just with Safari.


----------



## NicolaM (27 Jun 2008)

wasn't working for me earlier, ok now


----------



## mathepac (27 Jun 2008)

gnubbit said:


> Thanks.  Finally got through on the phone and they told me the problem si just with Safari.


Try using Firefox 3 or Safari 3.1.1

edit : Sorry wrong version of Safari - must check.


----------



## ninsaga (29 Jun 2008)

still down for about 4 days now - safari & firefox 2


----------



## europhile (29 Jun 2008)

I've just logged in.  No problem.  Firefox 3.


----------



## europhile (29 Jun 2008)

Also, no problem logging in via Explorer.


----------



## NicolaM (1 Jul 2008)

Is 365online down again?


----------



## demoivre (1 Jul 2008)

NicolaM said:


> Is 365online down again?



I can't access it using either Firefox or IE  -  have tried several times since around 11.30am.


----------



## NicolaM (1 Jul 2008)

Thanks Demoivre.
Seems to be down a good bit recently
Nicola


----------



## adox (6 Jul 2008)

There was definitely an issue logging in with Safari recently. I had to download Firefox just to login.

They have addressed the issue now with a new option on the home page for Safari users.


----------



## ninsaga (6 Jul 2008)

Yep - they muppets 'formally' were not supporting Safari - but due to he level of noise hat they got from customers they are now supporting again !


----------

